

Compressed sensing and single-pixel cameras (2007) - nkurz
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2007/04/13/compressed-sensing-and-single-pixel-cameras

======
jacquesm
Here is an article linked from the above text:

<http://dsp.rice.edu/cscamera>

That shows how the single pixel camera works, it is sensing with only a single
element, but it make many sequential (randomized) scans to form the image.

Just like the drum scanners of old, only non-linear.

